# Trespassers.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Sadly, this has long been a problem at my rural property. I have "No Trespassing" signs around the entire perimeter and I have a security camera at the gate. Next step is to add a sign - like in the photo above - informing would-be visitors that they're on camera.

Even worse for those of us in northern climates where snowmobiles are used. I'm sure it's not everyone but some snowmobile users seem to think they can ride anywhere and once the ground is covered in white stuff, there are no longer any property boundries


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I keep hoping that I come home to find that somebody trespassed on my place and while they were at it they mowed the yard and weed whipped. Still hasn't happened, someday maybe....


----------

